# How 3 know if my Samsung Frig will run on a non-inverter high THD Gen?



## Nochain (Sep 3, 2021)

I am also looking to get as portable Gen to power my frig and window AC and few other small items for emergency here in AZ. The concern I have for using a non-inverter typ Gen is higher THD running new appliances that maybe sensitive to noisy waveforms. Not concerned about the window AC unit but am concerned as my Samsung frig is new an I don't know how to determine its noise rejection capability or noise sensitivity. 

Any insight to this guys?

Thanks!
Nochain


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

welcome to the group.
take an inventory on what you want to run.
current , voltage...
a sensible sized inverter gen is always a great plan.
we like the honda eu7000is generator here.
perfect size for mid power supply generator that is quiet! and will do 120 and 240 vac.
we modify the generators to a 50 amp outlet so we can get all of the power out of the generator in one cord in the 120 vac mode.
pm if you need details.

my system i can use up to 4 of the eu2200i generators in parallel
nice as some times you need more power like in the super hot days...
winter i can get by with one gen set!
and yes i also have the generators converted to tri fuel with natural gas as my primary fuel in my plan.
or i can use the eu7000is generator as tri fuel.
pm if you need details on connection.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

The refrigerator will tolerate THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) (IEEE std 519-2014), Voltage notching, Skin effect, Hysteresis Loss, Eddy Currents Loss and more ... as produced by a non-inverter but will it be the only item being supplied power in a total outage ?

*Your utility power is not "clean & clear" of this today*


----------



## Nochain (Sep 3, 2021)

iowagold said:


> welcome to the group.
> take an inventory on what you want to run.
> current , voltage...
> a sensible sized inverter gen is always a great plan.
> ...


Thanks for the reply Paul. My power priority is one window AC unit and my fridge and cell phone and computer. So two maybe three 120V lines into the house. The Honda is very nice but more than double my current budget. Are all you guys buying Inverter gens only? If noise and THD are not an issue is an inverter worth the extra cost? I was looking at Firman and Predator brands.


----------



## Nochain (Sep 3, 2021)

pipe said:


> The refrigerator will tolerate THD (Total Harmonic Distortion) (IEEE std 519-2014), Voltage notching, Skin effect, Hysteresis Loss, Eddy Currents Loss and more ... as produced by a non-inverter but will it be the only item being supplied power in a total outage ?
> 
> *Your utility power is not "clean & clear" of this today*


Hey Pipe thanks for the reply. I need to run a window AC and my fridge and lower power 120 to charge phone and laptop. That's about it. More concerned about the THD and the new fridges which it sounds like they are designed to run on noise power from what your telling me. Also concerned about having enough headroom for the inrush at start up on the Window unit. I believe its a 1500 unit.


----------



## Nochain (Sep 3, 2021)

Ok my small window AC unit is rated at 780W so at start up maybe I need 3X max? That would be 2300W and my Fridge at start up 3000W? So I need a peak capability of 5300W min. I know some units do not specify two critical specs that is THD and max current before power trip. Power trip is obviously critical and I am wondering if I can just use ohms law at peak current to determine my max start up current. so I=P/V 5300W/120 = 44A? Seems way high....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would steer clear of the low cost HF units.

snap a pix of the tags for the fridge and the window air con unit.
that way we have make and model etc.

you can add on a soft start to the window air con unit.
they help on the start current for sure.

also the portable room air con units work well for emergency air con.
they vent with a larger dryer style vent or with a window adapter.
the cool part is they have a de humidify setting on them as well.

question do you own the house or are you renting?

and yes the honda eu series is worth saving up for
and they hold resale value more than the other brands.
so think of the honda as an investment.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Nochain said:


> Ok my small window AC unit is rated at 780W so at start up maybe I need 3X max? That would be 2300W and my Fridge at start up 3000W? So I need a peak capability of 5300W min. I know some units do not specify two critical specs that is THD and max current before power trip. Power trip is obviously critical and I am wondering if I can just use ohms law at peak current to determine my max start up current. so I=P/V 5300W/120 = 44A? Seems way high....


A generator rated for ~3000 watts would be sufficient with some headroom. Inrush for starting the compressors on the ac and fridge lasts a fraction of a second so it’s not something you need accommodate for as if they will be cycling at the exact same moment. That being said Don’t have both plugged into a cord ready to fire up at the same time.

I favor inverter generators particularly Honda’s but there are a slew of decent non honda inverter gens on the market. That are built and priced to be primarily replaced and not repaired.

Standard rotary generators are louder and have greater fuel consumption then inverters but would be sufficient for running the loads you described. Your appliances will tolerate higher THD higher then the 5% bench mark. But... excessively low or high voltage will damage that fridge. Inverters will automatically shutdown their electrical output if it’s overloaded and voltages plummet. Rotories will not, just watch that you don’t over load it.

Post A link to the generators you are considering and we will comment yay or nay.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Inverter generators are the way to go. Typically they are quieter, more fuel efficient, cleaner waveform and they can be paralleled with other inverter units if you decide you need more power later on. No contest.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup save up for a good gen set...
or break out the good credit card and get the honda eu7000is.
those if us who have them will tell you they are the best in class.
and yes there is a tri fuel kit for them for multi fuel.
LP. NG, gasoline as the tri fuel.

i run my gen sets on NG as primary fuel as it is low cost and always on tap.
but i do have the plan for LP and gasoline as other alt fuels.
just in case!
look at newyork and the south right now....
some are wishing they would have spent the bucks for alt fuel for the gens...
or had spent the bucks for good gens!


----------



## Nochain (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks guys for your great inputs. I am still contemplating a lower cost alternative to a Honda Inverter. The one I am looking at is the one at Costco. Its the Firman T07571 Tri Fuel. Its $800 and its rated at 9400/7500W which is more than I need but better to have some headroom or help my neighbor if he needs a line. Anyone know of these units?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Search function:









Search results for query: Firman Costco







www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Nochain said:


> Thanks guys for your great inputs. I am still contemplating a lower cost alternative to a Honda Inverter. The one I am looking at is the one at Costco. Its the Firman T07571 Tri Fuel. Its $800 and its rated at 9400/7500W which is more than I need but better to have some headroom or help my neighbor if he needs a line. Anyone know of these units?


There was a bad batch from a year or so ago that left a bad taste in owners mouths. Repairs meant an at home DIY with parts mailed to the customer. It seems to have been resolved and all in all the unit is price competitively for something tri fuel, with no extra work for converting to trifuel. 

If you have natural gas available and will do a proper hook up to it, a big generator like this is no problem. If you plan to run propane or gasoline keep in mind it’s big and thirsty. 

With a unit this size, running extension cords through the house is a waste. You should install a transfer switch/interlock and feed the whole house.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would also get a smaller gen set just for lights...
or go the route i did with the several smaller inverter gens in parallel...
a single small gen is easy to feed...


----------



## Nochain (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks guys. Yes it seems VERY thirsty which makes it less practical now that I hear what your saying. Whats efficiency worth? PITA to and from the gas station, cost of the fuel, your back from lifting all the fuel.....glad I am able to bounce this stuff off of you guys. 

Is anyone one using that simple fuse box transfer plate in their box or have any comments on using that thing?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the best way to get power in is to use an interlock on the main panel with a dedicated generator inlet.
it is worth the piece of mind that it will work.
we run 6/4 wire and a 50 amp inlet.
pm if you need links and pix.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

+1 interlock. A 50amp inlet setup is a couple hundred dollars more then a 30 amp setup with lower voltage drop and greater flexibility. Not totally necessary but a solid investment. 

Storing enough gasoline to cover its advertised 8 gallons per 12 hours fuel consumption is tricky.


----------



## R7000 (Mar 17, 2021)

OP,

I tested this very scenario yesterday with my Champion 2000 inverter (I think it's rated at 1700 run).
Bottom line, it worked.
8000 btu window unit took about 750 watts
Sub Zero 48" fridge (has two compressors) 500 watts

The small inverter had no trouble starting these two things and had 450 watts left over for a few led lights.
I wanted to go small gen because we never know how we're going to get gasoline. The inverter gen did throttle back a little on ECO mode. If I have to use this setup I'll run the AC 24/7 so it only needs to start once.

I also have a Generac whole-house gen as primary backup but this is the what-if-it-breaks backup plan.

I would get a small inverter to do what you want to do. Stingy on gas.


----------



## R7000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Nochain said:


> Thanks guys for your great inputs. I am still contemplating a lower cost alternative to a Honda Inverter. The one I am looking at is the one at Costco. Its the Firman T07571 Tri Fuel. Its $800 and its rated at 9400/7500W which is more than I need but better to have some headroom or help my neighbor if he needs a line. Anyone know of these units?


That gen is WAY too big for the load you stated. It will be a gas hog. See my post below. I run the same load as you on a Champion 2000 inverter.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

@*R7000*
*also look at tri fuel for the little gen.
they just sip LP or NG if you have it on site.
and is another fuel source for choices.*


----------

